# 40 gallon planted breeder build



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

I plan on lighting the tank with decorative pendent lighting hanging off a floating shelf. I am also going to have it back lit with a small led.
I used a silver metallic paint on this stand to match the gray monotone theme of the room.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

The door is made of aluminum surrounded by pine boards and rests on magnets instead of hinges.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Finished stand:


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

The back of the tank is back lit with a small RGB LED light strip. The back of the tank was frosted to let the LED shine through. Since I am not going to use a canopy and this is not a rimless tank, I sanded down the black rim and paint it a metallic silver to match the stand.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here is the tank and stand put together with the LED in back. Also I have attached a link for a short video of the back lighting. You can change the color of the back light and choose if you want it to stay one color, pulse different colors, or fade in and out. I am still working on the pendant lighting for the tank. Overall I am please with how it turned out. Any constructive criticism is welcome!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDvnaYXqjic


----------



## Sea_Of_Treachery (Feb 8, 2006)

Dude....this is going to be sick. Love what you did with the background and scape! Low light all the way. I really want a 40B.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

That background is awesome! Did you do it yourself? Can't wait for more!


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, that background is a great idea. You know, maybe program some reds/orange/yellows in there for a sunrise/sunset effect. I will experiment with this on my next tank. The youtube link doesn't work either.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> That background is awesome! Did you do it yourself? Can't wait for more!


Yea I just bought a spray paint for frosting the back. It was very easy, just be sure to do 1 light layer at a time.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Assassynation said:


> Wow, that background is a great idea. You know, maybe program some reds/orange/yellows in there for a sunrise/sunset effect. I will experiment with this on my next tank. The youtube link doesn't work either.


Thanks, I think I fixed the link.


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah buddy that looks great. love those rocks on the left.


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

That is all I can say.

Great job on this (stand too)!


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

pirayaman said:


> yeah buddy that looks great. love those rocks on the left.


Thanks. They are lava rocks that I picked up for free at the stone yard. The guy was into fish and just gave them to me.


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW,

Great Build!!! The stand looks really good! I really like the frosted background too! 

Can't wait to see it scaped and filled!!!

Subscribed,
Drew


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

P.S. 

Howdy, to another Texan!!! 

I used to deliver beer in Rockwall in the mid 90's! Nice Town!

Drew


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

You've really got a knack for this don't you? LOL - awesome layout - just, everything. Now please put some interesting fish in it - stay out of Petsmart!!

(peacock gudgeons would look awesome in that tank)


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool! nice work


----------



## shiloh (Jun 10, 2011)

Interesting idea and well executed


----------



## raulfd4 (Dec 20, 2012)

This is gonna be wild :icon_eek:.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like dawn in the mountains with that background light. dig it


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

No way, man! That is crazy cool! I am stoked to see the finished look.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

m00se said:


> You've really got a knack for this don't you? LOL - awesome layout - just, everything. Now please put some interesting fish in it - stay out of Petsmart!!
> 
> (peacock gudgeons would look awesome in that tank)


Thanks! I have never heard of that fish, but after a quick google search I think I just may have to get some for this tank.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> P.S.
> 
> Howdy, to another Texan!!!
> 
> ...


Small world! We just moved here a few months ago and we love it. Nothing beats living on the lake.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

I am still searching for the right pendant light... Once I find that, it shouldn't be too long before I can add the plants and fish.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

What do you think about air plants (and/or orchids) attached to the rock and driftwood?

I was thinking about something like this...


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Started on the lighting today. I couldn't find a pendant light that I liked so I decided to make one myself out of 4" PVC pipe. It will also allow the LED to "breathe" better with the top of the pendant left open. I picked up a pendant light kit at Lowes along with some other hardware. I plan on painting the pipe to match the rest of the tank..possibly using some stencil design to give it some depth.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Also ordered the light today.... 3 PAR 30 11 Watt 5000K-6500K dimmable LED bulbs.

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=526


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ds-lights-led-Spotlight/415403_672885774.html

I got all excited about these but I haven't ordered them yet...still trying to determine whether one 15w led would be better than five 3w leds..

Can't beat the price..


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

m00se said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...ds-lights-led-Spotlight/415403_672885774.html
> 
> I got all excited about these but I haven't ordered them yet...still trying to determine whether one 15w led would be better than five 3w leds..
> 
> Can't beat the price..


Wow that is a great deal... let me know if they work out for you.


----------



## OKnights112 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is going robe a great build. Can't wait to see it all put together. I really like the driftwood.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Well the light wasn't hanging how I wanted it to with the hardware, so I decided to wire it instead. Also, I painted the PVC. I am pretty happy with how they turned out.


----------



## Greedy (May 26, 2010)

they came out nice!


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

We have been re-doing the spare bedroom where this tank is going so it has been a slow process...

Here are some updates on the pendant lighting.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here we have dry fitted it to the wall before running the wire for the lights.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

..and a photo of the room in disarray, it is coming along though!


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Those pendants came out real nice.....subscribed


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome work posting the youtube link. Cant wait to see it filled with the LED going through their motions. That's one slick lighting system you built too. Keep up the great work!

Subscribed


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

wow really great looking build, love the back lighting. Was curious as to what light your actually using and the how you have it placed behind the tank. Its one of the best ive seen, cant wait to see the tank completed very nice work.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

zoo minsi said:


> wow really great looking build, love the back lighting. Was curious as to what light your actually using and the how you have it placed behind the tank. Its one of the best ive seen, cant wait to see the tank completed very nice work.



Here's a link to the LED light that is back lighting the tank.


----------



## zoo minsi (Jan 1, 2006)

Amwaskom said:


> Here's a link to the LED light that is back lighting the tank.
> 
> Amazon.com: PPA OLSHARGB2 Home Accent LED Strips with 1 Foot Extension, Multi Color: Home Improvement


ahh was wondering if it was a single bulb or a strip, thanks for the link. think i might have to give this a try.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Update on lighting... I still need to paint the wire housing. Can't decide if I want to match the wall or paint it silver.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Amwaskom said:


> Update on lighting... I still need to paint the wire housing. Can't decide if I want to match the wall or paint it silver.


Looks great! I would personally go with wall color to follow a more modern look and keep the actual light fixture separate from the rest of the set up.


----------



## rowdaddy (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd go with silver. Make em pop! 

I'm looking forward to see how this turns out.

Subscribed

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Moved the tank into position...


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

My god that looks fantastic


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

hunterlook said:


> My god that looks fantastic



Thank you. I am pretty please with it myself. Now all it needs is water and fish! I am having a hard time deciding on what to stock though. I think all small schooling fish would be neat with a few corys and peacock gobies.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Amwaskom said:


> Thank you. I am pretty please with it myself. Now all it needs is water and fish! I am having a hard time deciding on what to stock though. I think all small schooling fish would be neat with a few corys and peacock gobies.


I like the idea but I thought gobies needed slightly brackish water? Any ideas on plants?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks Wikkid!


----------



## joejoe123 (Aug 22, 2006)

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

hunterlook said:


> I like the idea but I thought gobies needed slightly brackish water? Any ideas on plants?


As far as I'm aware peacock gobies aren't really gobies (peacock gudgeons) and don't need brackish water... could be wrong though! As for the plants I think am going to stick with low light low maintenance plants.


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

joejoe123 said:


> What kind of substrate are you using?


It is all black sand.


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Amwaskom said:


> As far as I'm aware peacock gobies aren't really gobies (peacock gudgeons) and don't need brackish water... could be wrong though! As for the plants I think am going to stick with low light low maintenance plants.


I was just taking a wild guess and you're probably right, peacocks would look fantastic in there. Cover the tank in Taiwan moss and call it a day!


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

All planted!


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice work. Your whole setup looks awesome


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

Glorious.


----------



## AguaTropical (Apr 3, 2013)

That's truly incredible!! I love the contrast of the colors with the silver...you did an awesome job!


----------



## Amwaskom (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Brittenkm (Jul 21, 2012)

*Great textures and colors!*

Love love love the metallic texture going on with the stand and the tone on tone going on in the room. Beautiful tankscaping too!


----------



## Toad (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow! I love your tank. I just got a 40 breeder myself several days ago and I still have no idea what I want to do with it


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 5, 2013)

WOW! Amazing job!


----------

